

Copenhagen interpretation of quantum mechanics - jackfoxy
http://motls.blogspot.com/2011/05/copenhagen-interpretation-of-quantum.html

======
kleiba
_That's why one can also hear that the Copenhagen school may (or even must)
interpret the wave function as a real wave that collapses much like a
skyscraper when it's hit by an aircraft on 9/11._

Really? That's the best metaphor you can come up with? Sad.

~~~
jackfoxy
He's making fun of people who look for meaning that is not there in "the
collapse of the wave function" by coming up with a outrageous metaphor.

~~~
jackfoxy
Motl's humor is not always in the best taste.

------
ivan_ah
Finally a good explanation about QM interpretations!

QM is no fancier than classical probability theory. (just generalized to
vectors and subspaces as the event space)

